# My Kindle is here Now I have to pick its clothes



## tiffneyy (Dec 10, 2009)

YAAAAAAAA My kindle is here.My husband let me open my xmas gift a bit early. Now I have to pick its clothes. I Have a pink cover coming. I need to pick the skin and bella bag.
Heres my cover









Here are the runners up



















and bags


















vera bradlly bag









What do you all think. Thanks


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Love the Vera Bradley bag.  I am thinking one of her coordinately patterns might make a nice custom skin.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats on your Kindle - yay!!! And before yo even speak of books you are already dressing the gal...

Of your choices I like the first skin with the second BB bag - really cool & different colors. I guess I've seen the others quite a bit...but maybe they are popular for a reason?

This combo:


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree with F1Wild, that would be a gorgeous combination!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm with F1Wild also, that combo is beautiful!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Plus, I think it would give you enough other colors to....maybe get a lovely green cover in the future.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love pink.  F1's choices are really nice.  Good luck with your choice.
deb


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Like the F1Wild


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

whoa so many things to think about! I've ordered a leather cover and a screen protector, but not a skin and a bag!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

earthlydelites said:


> whoa so many things to think about! I've ordered a leather cover and a screen protector, but not a skin and a bag!


Which cover


----------



## tiffneyy (Dec 10, 2009)

I ordered everything las night here is what I went for. Thanks all for the help.
















I got 2 bags


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Beautiful. That skin has so many colors you would have a lot of choices if you wanted to get a different cover in the future. How nice of your husband to let you open it early.


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

Very pretty. My dh got me a cover and skin for Christmas and I convinced him that I just hadd to put it on before Christmas (he's such a sweetie hehe). I'll have to post mine. I'm sure you can't wait for yours too. Merry Christas!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Excellent combos to mix and match, tiffneyy!  And then when Spring is here you can order your green cover for a burst into the new season!


----------



## timsgirl627 (Nov 24, 2009)

Can you tell me what VB bag that is and if you are sure the kindle would have fit in it with the cover on it?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've read in other threads in KB that the large bow cosmetic bag holds the K in its cover.  That's what it appears to be in the photo, but the OP can confirm.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh, and that's pinwheel pink (Vera).  Everything in that pattern has been on sale for a while.  I have the pinwheel pink bowler bag.


----------



## HomeDiva (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nice!  I love your choices.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> Love the Vera Bradley bag. I am thinking one of her coordinately patterns might make a nice custom skin.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

LOVE your choices.....very chic!!! Enjoy and Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

You will LOVE that cover.  Just something to think about: don't you want to be looking at a sedate, soothing background when you read?  I fear all that pattern will start to wear on your eyes, particularly the first pattern, which is rather bold.  I've avoided skins for that reason.  Just a thought.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow! You got to open your Christmas present early Waaaaaa! Not me. I can't believe there's a Kindle under the tree and I'm in here waiting!

I ordered my case, but I'm still researching the skins. I like Burlwood. Now I have to go check out bags! Someone told me there was a Louis Vuitton Kindle case, but I haven't found one.


----------

